# Biken in den Dammer Bergen



## VotecWulf (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
Jeden Sonntag um 10:00 gibt es in den Dammer Bergen (Kreis Vechta) einen Mountainbiketreff am Freibad  Damme (Das ganze Jahr über). Von dort aus geht es dann auf verschiedene Touren durch die DB (Singeltrails, Waldwege...). Um ca.  12:00 sind wir dann am Ausgangspunkt zurück. Momentan sind wir 5-7 Pers. (alles  Hobbyfahrer mit ruhigem Tempo) und würden uns auf Zuwachs freuen. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal in Damme.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## henni25 (15. November 2008)

hallo stefan

ich bin gerade auf deinen link gestoßen ich werde mich da bald
mal blicken lassen zur zeit sieht es schlecht aus weil ich mehrere
brüche im rechten arm habe also wird es wohl noch ein wenig dauern.

gruß aus ellenstedt
hendrik gelhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaeferheini (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Stefan, 
fahrt Ihr im mom noch in den Dammer Bergen. Wenn ja, dann immer noch Sonntags um 10 uhr?

Mfg Heinrich.


----------



## VotecWulf (8. Februar 2010)

Kaeferheini schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> fahrt Ihr im mom noch in den Dammer Bergen. Wenn ja, dann immer noch Sonntags um 10 uhr?
> 
> Mfg Heinrich.



Hallo,
Den Treff gibt es um diese Uhrzeit sonntags noch. War schon etwas länger nicht dabei, aber sobald sich das Wetter etwas bessert schau ich auch wieder vorbei.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Kaeferheini (31. März 2010)

Hallo Stefan, 
weisst du ob am WE trotz Ostern treffen zum Biken ist?

Mfg Heinrich


----------



## Kalles (2. April 2010)

Hallo, 
vielleicht auch nicht schlecht mal abundzu.

Tour für jeden der Lust hat auf Mountainbiken.  
Morgen wieder um 14Uhr. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Da wollen wir mal ne schöne Osterrunde einläuten, freu mich schon drauf.

Letzten Mittwoch sind wir seit langem auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt nach der Zeitumstellung werden wir es wieder öfter machen. Wäre gut, wenn ihr euch zu der Mittwochsrunde anmeldet. Abfahrt 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Kaeferheini (2. April 2010)

hallo Kalles,
 hört sich gut an, vielleicht komme ich dann mal vorbei. Ist ja leider nur weit weg von mir zuhause, so ca 70 km.

Mfg Heinrich


----------



## Kaeferheini (23. August 2010)

Nabend, 
wie sieht es aus, fahrt ihr eigentlich auch abends in der Woche? Ihr könnt euch ja mal melden.
Bis dann.

Mfg Heinrich


----------

